# Crested geckos eyes, worried help needed



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all
Just been able to hold my gecko for the first time since her settling in period. Just a stunning little gecko. She has 2 different colours which on looking on this forum could be down to genetics, so I'm not fussed by that just gives her character, my worry is the darker of her eyes ( almost black) is sunken in compared to her "normal" eye and looks very small. Have I grounds to be worried or is it ok with vision ect. I've not had her long and the more I research i do and look at her I get worried. She seems perect in everyway apart from her eye Feel like a first time parent lol. 
Thanks 
Chris


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Mavis25 said:


> Hi all
> Just been able to hold my gecko for the first time since her settling in period. Just a stunning little gecko. She has 2 different colours which on looking on this forum could be down to genetics, so I'm not fussed by that just gives her character, my worry is the darker of her eyes ( almost black) is sunken in compared to her "normal" eye and looks very small. Have I grounds to be worried or is it ok with vision ect. I've not had her long and the more I research i do and look at her I get worried. She seems perect in everyway apart from her eye Feel like a first time parent lol.
> Thanks
> Chris


Pop a pic up of both eyes and gecko so everyone can have a better look : victory:


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

Having problems posting pics as I mainly use my iPhone as my computer knowledge is limited. Ha but will try. Thanks.


----------



## kelsey123 (May 27, 2012)

i've heard this can help with sunken eyes, mix calcium with water and put a few droplets on her nose so see if it helps, i would also reccommend going to the vets


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

does look smaller, un shrunken in. was she like this when you got her?
how long have you had her? was she from a shop?

a check up from a rep vet if you`re worried is probly a good idea.


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

sorry the pics are huge. as i mentioned earlier im :censor: on computers and dont know how to size them to fit on one reply. so my to do lisit is as follows 1, learn all there is to know on crested geckos, 2 learn how to use a computer :bash:


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

yes pigglywiggly, like this when i got her. rehomed her from my cousin who lost interest after about a week. the shop he got her from (dont know where sorry) said the eyes will not be a problem. the pics do seem to make it look worse. im thinking as i held her this morning it was a bit bright in the room, could this have played a factor. do reptile pupils diolate and contract?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

cresties ones do dilate in dim light quite a bit..


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks for all the help will monitor and if things change anymore will look at a vet visit


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

only other time i`ve seen them with sunken eyes has been when they`re been dehydrated.


----------



## Mavis25 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm making sure she is well hydrated. If only to check things off the what if lisit. Once again many thanks. Getting very attached to the little thing.


----------



## UKCrestie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey, Shes a lovely looking gecko :2thumb:.
Looks more like a permanent disfigurement than dehydration though.
You would likely see an effect on both eyes if it were dehydration, plus she would be noticeably lethargic and her skin wouldnt look as smooth and healthy as it does in the photos.
Is she otherwise healthy and active?

To me it looks like she has knocked it pretty hard on something or has been in a scrap with another crestie.
Even a slight knock can discolour the pigment in the eye, so for it to be misshapen as well id guess it was something more.
I know it will be difficult as they dont sit still for long. But does she seem to respond to stimulus on that side of her head?

It could also be a birth defect, only a Vet would be able to confirm though.


----------

